# What else can you use the heat press for?



## Troydan (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I know you can heat press on mouse pads and coasters. What other ideas have you thought of ?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

tote bags,garments,stadium seat cushions,purses and any other fabric item. Good luck and best wishes. ....JB


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

COEDS said:


> tote bags,garments,stadium seat cushions,purses and any other fabric item. Good luck and best wishes. ....JB


I saw an associate make a darn good grill cheese sandwich....don't forget to use Teflon. 

Jae'


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This thread has some neat ideas: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9687.html


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

I found these on Ebay - printable posters. We sell them for 9.98 and they cost less than 3.00 each after shipping (I'm sure you can find them cheaper somewhere else). Good for party decorations and gifts.

eBay: (10) QLT soft polyester imprintable posters "WANTED" (item 180042806358 end time Apr-22-07 13:19:37 PDT)

Ryan


----------

